# Amoxicillin safe to take while pregnant?



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr gave me Amoxicillin to take as I have really bad catarrh - Ive had it for over 4 weeks now and its driving me mad!!

Is it safe to use? Im approx 5 weeks pregnant.

Can anyone advise?

Thanks
Hezzie
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It's fine to take when pregnant 

Maz x


----------



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Maz! Lets hope it clears the infection!


----------

